# $135m pass



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not for me. Not very homely. Either he was extra tall or the vanity units were child sized. 
All open shelving everywhere!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apart from great views it was pants.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

How do you clean the windows?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Long ladder.



Self cleaning I expect


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I assume $135m is for the whole tower block!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You assume incorrectly Geoff, NY is seriously spensive.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You assume incorrectly Geoff, NY is seriously spensive.


Tongue and cheek Kev, tongue and cheek.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know, Barking mad, if I had $135m I'd no spend it on a flat, and I bet the owners hardly ever use it and have places all over the world.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For contrast


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> For contrast


You could probably by ten properties like that up here in the Dales for that price and no need for all that security.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> For contrast


I find that immoral. :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose if you have that kind of money what do you do with it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno Kev, tell us.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'd know better than me Ray, far better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its just a nice house in London although I dont like the interior. Nothing special. Even a terraced house in a dump like Fulham can be in excess of £3m. How the ferk people afford to live there if they are not already on the property ladder I dont know unless they are making mega bucks or mortgaged to the hilt.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Its just a nice house in London although I dont like the interior. Nothing special. Even a terraced house in a dump like Fulham can be in excess of £3m. How the ferk people afford to live there if they are not already on the property ladder I dont know unless they are making mega bucks or mortgaged to the hilt.


Or a Tory MP ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

greygit said:


> Or a Tory MP ?


Well only if they are one of the ones where being an MP is their "second job".


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I suppose if you have that kind of money what do you do with it.


I'd get the air conditioning fixed on my trusty old Peugeot 406


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I might manage to pay off SOME of my debts.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I suppose if you have that kind of money what do you do with it.


A high class problem indeed!

Mrs GMJ always says the same when the Eurolottery prize gets up to a silly figure. She says she wouldn't want all that as she wouldn't know what to do with it. I'm the opposite: once we have sorted ourselves and our son out I reckon I'd be in the business of just distributing it to good causes. I like what Jeff Bezos' ex wife does: she has something like $60Bn and is giving it all away anonymously, good cause by good cause.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ditto for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For a start I can think of a lot of things I can do in 28 mins other that watching that.
For a second, it´s got no garden which means no dogs, some people have cats that never go out so I suppose you could have one of those,
Third, I´ve wasted enough time here already so I´m off to take my dog for a walk in the snow and I don´t have to take a lift or stairs :grin2:


----------

